# VLC & Poor DVD Playback



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

There are two problems I have been having with VLC Media Player:

1.	(This has always been this way, even after I completely wiped the hard disk and reinstalled everything) VLC will not play DVDs on my account (Administrator Group) It plays the audio, but the video is grey. On the Administrator Account, it plays them with video and audio.
2.	Just lately, after no real changes to the system, VLC has been playing DVDs in a very choppy manner. I have re-installed the latest version, and stopped all unnecessary running processes. It seems to pause quickly every half second or so sometimes, but other times it's like a game that isn't running right-the movement is just choppy and unsteady. 

What could be causing this and how would I fix it?

Thanks,
J.S.


----------



## justfei (Mar 15, 2005)

im not too sure about this but maybe check the menu bar --> video --> video track

sometimes you can choose which track to play.

i had a problem with my video's audio so then i realised that i could change its track under the audio options, then it worked fine.

anyway just give it a shot, im not really sure, just a random thought!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Maybe you'll get some answers here:

http://forum.videolan.org/


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I tried posting something over there: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=26474&highlight=

It's five days old and noone's said anything.

Sorry it took so long to reply, I went on vacation then didn't get an E-mail notification for the thread, so since I hadn't tried a movie, I forgot.

I tried your suggestion mister.fei didn't have any luck, thanks anyway.


----------

